# Motorsteuerung



## juergen12548 (17 November 2021)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte einfach mal rumfragen von welchen Firmen (zB Siemens, Bosch Rexroth) Motorsteuerungen (Schrittmotoren, Servoantriebe) bevorzugt eingesetzt werden. Vielleicht baut ja einer Maschinen für VW oder andere große Firmen und kann mir sagen was deren Firmenstandard ist. Klar weiß ich dass ein Controller nach seinen Erfordernissen ausgesucht wird. Aber ich bin da einfach mal neugierig. 

Edit: Leistungsmäßig geht es mir um Controller die dem Controller Sinamics V90 entsprechen, also für den Schaltschrankeinbau in Zusammenspiel mit einer Siemens SPS. Dabei geht es in erster Linie nicht darum, einen bestimmten Controller zu empfehlen.


Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Ph3niX (17 November 2021)

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich für einen Rundschaltisch bei MB Mal SEW eingesetzt, was es genauer war, hab ich gerade nicht mehr im Kopf, da müsste ich nachsehen.


----------



## juergen12548 (18 November 2021)

mir geht es jetzt nicht um spezielle Motorkontroller, sondern um Hersteller die häufig eingesetzt werden, weil sie besonders preisgünstig sind, alles können oder leicht integrierbar sind, bzw andere Gründe dich ich nicht aufgezählt habe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

juergen12548 schrieb:


> sondern um Hersteller die häufig eingesetzt werden, weil sie besonders preisgünstig sind, alles können oder leicht integrierbar sind


Günstig alles können oder leicht integrierbar? Wie wäre es noch mit Erfahrungswerte über Haltbarkeit und Support.
Günstig können viele...



juergen12548 schrieb:


> bzw andere Gründe dich ich nicht aufgezählt habe.


----------



## juergen12548 (18 November 2021)

es darf gern ein Grund oder mehrere genannt werden. Haltbarkeit würde ich mal aussen vor lassen. Support wäre aus meiner Sicht grenzwertig, wenn es keine weiteren Vorteile für einen bestimmten Hersteller gibt. Prinzipiell möchte ich nur wissen welche ihr so Hersteller einsetzt und vielleicht den Grund.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

Wir setzen ( wegen der guten Haltbarkeit und des guten Support ) (überwiegend) SEW ein.


----------



## MFreiberger (18 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wir setzen ( wegen der guten Haltbarkeit und des guten Support ) SEW ein.


dito


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

juergen12548 schrieb:


> die häufig eingesetzt werden





juergen12548 schrieb:


> weil sie besonders preisgünstig sind





juergen12548 schrieb:


> alles können





juergen12548 schrieb:


> leicht integrierbar sind,





juergen12548 schrieb:


> Haltbarkeit würde ich mal aussen vor lassen





juergen12548 schrieb:


> Support wäre aus meiner Sicht grenzwertig wenn es keine weiteren Vorteile ... gibt


Passt irgendwie alles nicht so richtig zusammen ( BWL studiert?? )


----------



## juergen12548 (18 November 2021)

nö, Post nicht richtig gelesen. Die Frage war nicht nach einem Controller der alles kann und nichts kostet, sondern welche Hersteller bevorzugt eingesetzt werden und warum. Wenn man Geld verbrennen will, kann die Antwort auch lauten, dass man Firma xy einsetzt weil diese besonders teuer ist. Halt, aber der Ansatz ist gut mit dem BWLer. Wäre die Frage nicht berechtigt, und wenn ja wie würdest du sie beantworten? Ich meine im Prinzip hast du das ja mit dem Hinweis auf SEW getan.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 November 2021)

juergen12548 schrieb:


> Wäre die Frage nicht berechtigt, und wenn ja wie würdest du sie beantworten?


Man kann das so pauschal nicht beantworten. Die Frage ist ja, wo liegen deine Anforderungen, was für Leistungsklassen sind das bei dir ( 120 Watt, 75KW oder 1,1MW... ), um welche Regelung/Positionierung geht es usw. usw.

Da ich das jetzt nicht so genau weiß, würde ich dir erst mal zu SEW raten. Dort wird ein sehr großen Spektrum ( an Funktionen / Leistungsklassen / Zubehör ) abgedeckt, der Support ist sehr gut und die Preise sind vernünftig. Es gibt sicherlich Anbieter mit geringeren Preisen, aber wie gesagt, es kommt immer darauf an, was brauche ich, wie lange soll das laufen usw...

Ob diese Geräte bzw. der Hersteller jetzt zu deinen Anforderungen passt, das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen da ich diese nicht kenne.
Die SEW Technik ist zumindest sehr haltbar ( bei unseren Palettierern laufen teilweise >20 Jahre alte Movitrac ohne Probleme ).

Man kann auch nicht pauschal sagen, der oder der Anbieter ist teurer, meißt bieten sie dafür ja auch etwas ( spezielle Optionen o.ä. die man u.U. gar nicht benötigt ). Teuer ist es im Prinzip, wenn ich einen Umrichter einsetze der alles mögliche kann, spezielle Sonderfunktionen hat, ich damit aber einfach nur ein Transportband per Rampe regele.


----------



## juergen12548 (18 November 2021)

Okay, der Punkt geht an dich. Ich habe meinen Eingangspost editiert. Aber SEW schaue ich mir mal an. Ist Siemens bei euch kein Thema?


----------



## Ph3niX (18 November 2021)

Siemens setzen wir bei uns viel ein.

Von V20, V90, G120(C), also so ziemlich breit gefächert.

V20 für die Lösungen die günstig sein müssen und nichts mehr tun als die Drehzahl zu ändern. Dafür ist die Programmierung etwas Mist von den Teilen.

V90 für kleinere Positonierungen.

G120 für die meisten Regelungsaufgaben bezüglich Förderung von Flüssigkeiten in der Hinsicht auf den Druck. Integrierter Regler, viel Intelligenz vorhanden und man kann sagen in Bezug auf den Preis sind die mit PM und CU schon ziemlich gut gegenüber den Marktbegleitern aufgestellt - zumindest was unsere Konditionen betrifft.


----------



## Holzmichl (19 November 2021)

Ich kenne und betreue einige FU-Hersteller und Varianten bei uns im Betrieb.
Als Endanwender und im Industriebetrieb, bei dem in der Vergangenheit nur grobe Vorgaben gemacht wurden beim Maschineneinkauf. Allerdings hauptsächlich Sondermaschinen mit hausinterner Weiterentwicklung und Optimierung.

Siemens, SEW, KEB, Eaton, Danfoss, Vacon etc in unterschiedlichsten Altersklassen und Benutzungsklassen.

Die aus meiner Sicht haltbarsten sind Danfoss. Die sterben mittlerweile nach über 20 Jahren und mit über 100.000 Betriebsstunden als Lüfter-Gruppenantrieb in der Holztrocknung. Leistungen von 22 bis 55kW. Montage als IP54 außerhalb des Schaltschranks und zum Teil im Freien.
Werden aktuell nach Defekt durch Eaton ersetzt. Hier bislang keine Ausfälle. Früher Ersatz durch Vacon. Hier gab es aber Ausfälle.
Die Energieeinsparungsfunktion beim Eaton DA1 spart zwischen 10% und 20% Leistungsaufnahme!

Siemens MM, G120 und SEW MC31, MDX61 und MC07 leben auch schon seit vielen Jahren in den Produktionsmaschinen. Allerdings klassisch im Schaltschrank.

Für Neuanlagen in der Produktion werden vornehmlich Siemens Sinamics G120C, G120 und S120 eingesetzt.
Vorteile: schnelle Montage und Verkabelung, Safety on Board, Inbetriebnahme schnell (wenn man sich drauf eingeschossen hat) und viele Möglichkeiten. Bremswiderstand nur bei wirklichem Bedarf notwendig und im Betrieb robust und sehr gutes Fehlerhandling (sehr genau, aber praktisch keine falschen Auslösungen, über Feldbus perfekte Fehlerauswertung fürs HMI). Preislich identisch mit SEW.
Auch hier keine Ausfälle in den letzten Jahren ( etwa 150 FUs verbaut). Nur zweimal ein SMC30 als Geberauswertung am S120.
Die Micromaster im betriebseigenen Heizkraftwerk auch praktisch keine Ausfälle bei 8500 Betriebsstunden pro Jahr.

Früher war hier viel SEW (und ist als Altbestand noch immer), hatte aber im Detail einige Nachteile. Wegen dem schlanken Zwischenkreis immer Bremswiderstand notwendig. Sogar bei Lüftern und Pumpen mit Austrudeln... Gab immer mal wieder lustige und zum Teil teure Fehler. Geschätzte 300 FUs verbaut.
Und Safety über Profisafe ist bei Siemens immer mit dabei ohne Extrakosten und erleichtert bei unseren Anwendungen die Arbeit erheblich.
Die Feldbusanbindung und dahingehende Möglichkeiten sind bei den SEW Generation B erheblich hinter den Sinamics G120.
Dafür ist die reine Inbetriebnahme einfacher/schneller. Fehlerhandling nicht ganz so überragend wie Siemens, aber hochwertig.

Energieeinsparfunktion bei SEW und Siemens hab ich beide getestet. Siemens ist zum Teil noch besser als Eaton (20-25%). Bei SEW praktisch nicht brauchbar. Getestet an der selben Vakuumpumpe mit identischer Lastkurve.

Die SEW Movi-C habe ich mir schon vorstellen lassen, Test steht aber noch aus. Was mich nicht so überzeugt hat war die Aufpreispolitik für Feldbus, Safety und Funktionspakete. Kommt mir eher verworren vor.

So jetzt gabs viel Text und persönliche Meinung


----------



## NBerger (19 November 2021)

Wie muss ich mir eine Energieeinsparfunktion vorstellen?
Wenn der Antrieb 50KW braucht dann kommt er doch nicht mit 40KW hin , oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen???


----------



## Holzmichl (19 November 2021)

Da gibts ne schöne Erklärung von Siemens zu. Hat was mit dem "Fluss" im Motor zu tun.
Sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt wird im Teillastbereich die Spannung zum Motor soweit reduziert wie möglich bei gleicher Stromaufnahme. Dadurch ergibt sich eine Energieverbrauchsreduzierung. Praktisch reduziert sich der aufgenommene Strom ebenfalls. Einziger Nachteil ist eine geringere Dynamik und schlechteres Ausregeln von Laststößen.
Verwende ich ausschließlich bei Ventilatoren, Vakuumpumpen und Zirkulationspumpen.


----------



## Holzmichl (19 November 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Wie muss ich mir eine Energieeinsparfunktion vorstellen?
> Wenn der Antrieb 50KW braucht dann kommt er doch nicht mit 40KW hin , oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen???


Und ja, so ähnlich konnte ich das bei den Ventilator-Antrieben sehen. Parameter aktiviert: aus laut FU Istwert aufgenommenen z.B. 38kW wurden 31kW bei identischen 40,0Hz.


----------



## juergen12548 (19 November 2021)

Hallo Holzmichel, 
vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. SEW habe ich mir mal angeschaut, scheint eher für Profis zu sein.
Siemens sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Kann jemand etwas zu den Motormodulen von Festo sagen?
Lohnt es sich die anzuschauen, oder besser die Finger davon lassen?


----------



## Holzmichl (19 November 2021)

Was hast Du eigentlich für Ansprüche oder Anforderungen? Und welche Anwendungen?
SEW ist definitiv für Anfänger besser geeignet als Siemens.
Für Prozesstechnik finde ich aber SEW als technisch eher weniger geeignet.
SEW ist dagegen in der Fertigungstechnik Zuhause.
Wenn Du eine möglichst einfache und robuste Technik willst, schau Dir die Eaton DC1 und DA1 an. Die kann man ohne Laptop mit 10 Parametern und in 3min in Betrieb nehmen.
Mit Festo Motoransteuerungen hab ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## zako (20 November 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Da gibts ne schöne Erklärung von Siemens zu. Hat was mit dem "Fluss" im Motor zu tun.
> Sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt wird im Teillastbereich die Spannung zum Motor soweit reduziert wie möglich bei gleicher Stromaufnahme. Dadurch ergibt sich eine Energieverbrauchsreduzierung. Praktisch reduziert sich der aufgenommene Strom ebenfalls. Einziger Nachteil ist eine geringere Dynamik und schlechteres Ausregeln von Laststößen.
> Verwende ich ausschließlich bei Ventilatoren, Vakuumpumpen und Zirkulationspumpen.



Ich vermute, Du arbeitest da mit feldorientierter Regelung. Das ist auch meine Erfahrung, dass da die Verluste bei Asynchronmotoren mit dynamischer Flussreduzierung (Parameter zur Wirkungsgradoptimierung p1580) abnehmen. Das fließt dann auch weniger Strom als mit quadratischer U/f- Kennlinie (ECO- Mode). 
Übrigens, diese Funktion hat auch Vorteile wenn man Asynchronmotoren bei Wicklern einsetzt. Damit bekommt man bei kleinen Sollmomenten einen ruhigeres Zugmoment (z.B. auch kleinere Rastmomente etc.).
Ich nehme die Funktion zur Wirkungsgradoptimierung auch im Bereich der Intralogistik. Dort kommt es auch auch Energieeinsparung an (Stichwort "green logistics"). Wenn man da pro Motor ein paar 100W sparen kann, dann läppert sich da auch was zusammen. Aber da sind die Anforderungen der Endkunden sehr unterschiedlich. Da gibts welche, die schauen auf jedes Watt Verlust, kaufen Regalbediengeräte nur mit Active Line Modules und andere Endkunden wollen gar nicht zurück speisen und verheizen die Bremsenergie einfach.


----------



## Blockmove (21 November 2021)

juergen12548 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu den Motormodulen von Festo sagen?
> Lohnt es sich die anzuschauen, oder besser die Finger davon lassen?


Festo kann sich lohnen.
Die elektrische Seite ist nix Aussergewöhnliches, aber Festo hat viele Vorteile auf der mechanischen Seite.
Sie haben einen schönen Baukasten für viele Anwendung und du bekommt Mechanik und Elektrik aus einer Hand.


----------



## georg28 (21 November 2021)

Festo sind wenn du kleinere Leistungen bis 5 kw oder so brauchst und noch Festo Achsen hast gut. Die können auch einige Bussystem, sind sehr kompatibel mit Siemens aber auch gut mit anderen Herstellern wie Beckhoff einsetzbar. Support gut auch was SPS angeht. Auch für die Auslegung kommt ein Außendienst vorbei . Habe ich jahrelang eingesetzt


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Du kannst ja auch mal bei Peter Electronic reinschauen. Die IP65 Typen nehme ich häufig für einfache Anwendungen.


----------



## Holzmichl (21 November 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch mal bei Peter Electronic reinschauen. Die IP65 Typen nehme ich häufig für einfache Anwendungen.


Wobei die Peter Electronic Versidrive E3 meines Wissens baugleich sind mit Eaton DC1 und SEW LTE-B+.
Sind alles Zukaufgeräte und kommen aus England von Invertek.


----------



## NBerger (21 November 2021)

> Auch für die Auslegung kommt ein Außendienst vorbei .


Bei Festo muss man da aber Hölle auf der Hut sein!!!

Die Angeben die man da macht muss man in der Auslegung genauestens kontrollieren!

Die Jungs verheimlichen gerne Nebenbedingungen die zu einem völligen Versagen der Anwendung führen.

Hatte da schon Anwendung wo ein Servozylinder einen Fügeprozess durchführfalesen sollte (mit Kraftbegrenzung am Ende(Anschlag).

Die Auslegung war so grenzwertig das die Kraft für maximal 0.2 Sekunden anstehen durfte. (Im ersten Zyklus)
Der Fügeprozess erforderte aber eine Dauer von etwa 1s. Im Zweiten Zylus ging dann eh nichtsmehr da der Motor erst nach erheblicher Abkühlzeit die Kraft wieder aufbringen durfte...

Der blöde Programmierer kann dann sehen wie ers ans laufen bringt...
Ende vom Lied: Antrieb oberhalb der Grenzen Betreiben, Garantie von Festo fürn Ar... .
Na, Festo freuts, Keine Garantie geben müssen, der Kund ist ja selbst schuld, prima.


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Ich schrieb ja: einfache Anwendungen (Rampensteuerung etc.).


----------



## NBerger (21 November 2021)

Das gilt auch für "einfache" Anwendungen


----------



## dekuika (21 November 2021)

Ok. Den Programmierer, Bertriebselektriker beissen eh die Hunde.


----------



## georg28 (21 November 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Bei Festo muss man da aber Hölle auf der Hut sein!!!
> 
> Die Angeben die man da macht muss man in der Auslegung genauestens kontrollieren!


Ich kann nur Sagen dass der für mich damals zuständige Aussendienst  Top war. Das sind meine Erfahrungen. Sew ist normalerweise auch gut im Bereich von Projektierung mit Aussendienst Mitarbeiter. Da habe ich auch schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit Siemens Antriebstechnik habe ich da eher manchmal holprige Erfahrung gemacht. Die ziehen sich nur auf die elektronische Seite zurück. Von Festo und Sew gibt es auch im Bereich mechanische Projektierung einige Hilfestellung. Die Software um die Mechanik zu berechnen ist meiner nach bei Festo sogar die Beste. Andere Software ist in dem Bereich anderer Hersteller mit mehr Einarbeiten und tieferer Kenntnis der Mechanik verbunden und meiner Meinung nach umständlich zu bedienen


----------



## Markus-Oliver (21 Dezember 2021)

NBerger schrieb:


> Die Auslegung war so grenzwertig das die Kraft für maximal 0.2 Sekunden anstehen durfte. (Im ersten Zyklus)
> Der Fügeprozess erforderte aber eine Dauer von etwa 1s. Im Zweiten Zylus ging dann eh nichtsmehr da der Motor erst nach erheblicher Abkühlzeit die Kraft wieder aufbringen durfte...


War es der Motor oder der Antriebsregler? Ein Servomotor kann in der Regel eine kurzzeitige Überlast gut wegstecken, ohne dass er zu heiß wird oder frühzeitig ausfällt. Kenne das Problem nur von Leistungshalbleitern, da wird zum Schutz bei kleinen Frequenzen der Nennstrom und der Maximalstrom reduziert: Siemens Projektierungshandbuch (Seite 162).


----------

